# My Signal Yellow D Reg Mk2 Fiesta Van



## nabby (Dec 10, 2013)

I mentioned this in my Granada project thread, but I thought I'd start a thread on it...

I bought it looking like this...







A 957cc ex BT van, repainted in signal yellow.
Although it's clean, the bonnet hinges have been re-welded in the wrong place, and it looks sh*t!

I stuck some XR2 steels on that my mate painted Anthracite for me in his spray booth, then added chrome bolt covers and beauty rings, and 185/60's, and I found some headlight protectors at an absolute steal of a price, so they went on, then i went all OCD, which I know is what you lot love  I took the seats out the other day, and got them valeted, and got my carpet done whilst they were out. I then gave the seat brackets a quick blast over with some satin black. I then moved on to the outside, tyres dressed, trim rings polished, wheels and trim rings waxed, body snow foamed and waxed, and windows waxed...and after around 7 hours of cleaning, she's looking tidy now!





Couple of before and afters of the seats and headrests, the pictures don't do them justice at all, the difference was unreal!




Then I paid my insurance off, due to start on the 21st of March, then covered her up to protect the paintwork from the crap in the air...just the tax left to pay, then i'll be on the road! Roll on Friday!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

That is absolutely mint! Old Skool Cool!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Love it, i saw it in your Granada thread and did wonder about the bonet 

Looks mint, can't beat and old ford


----------



## nabby (Dec 10, 2013)

cheers for the comments, can't wait to finally use it!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Pretty damn cool !


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice van, I used to own the car version which isn't quite this bright.


----------



## nabby (Dec 10, 2013)

Had a day of doing nothing today, so I decided to give the van a good going over.
This is what I started with;






First stage in the proccess was snowfoam;



And rinsed;



Then came the clay bar'ing;



Leaving me with this;



Then came a full dry and windows cleaned;



Then finally, a coat of Meguiars Gold Class Carnuba Wax Paste, and the tyres were treated to a dressing;



Hey presto! The finished product;



My XR2 bumpers are ordered, and should be here by next week.
The wheels are getting banded by 2 inches on the back, and either 1 or 1.5 inches on the front, then some lower profile tyres...For those of you who don't know, they're from a Citroen C15 van
Thanks for looking


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Love this pal! Good shout with the banded steels.


----------



## nabby (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nice, prefer the new wheels :thumb:


----------



## nabby (Dec 10, 2013)

This is how it looks at the minute, roofrack has gone, XR2 bumpers are on, it's on temporary wheels, and the boost junky sticker has gone since the picture.



Just waiting to get my Alleycats now


----------



## nabby (Dec 10, 2013)

Well it's changed a bit, got my Alleycats on, and the stickerbomb on the wing is just to cover the dint, I've got another wing to go on, and there'll be no stickerbombing after that. The mudflaps have gone (because one got ripped off), and I'm going to order some proper Ford ones. Also put some spotlights on, but I'm getting the proper brackets for them, and I also painted the bumper inserts yellow...
Oh, and it's been lowered an inch or two since the last update...


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Saw this on Sunday at Seaburn Classic Show. Looked epic!!


----------



## nabby (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks mate, really appreciate it!


----------

